# Clear Urine



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

We had my brothers Hav @ house and we noticed after marking everywhere, that his urine was clear. He'll be goin on 13 years in June. He's also been peeing more indoors and before this he was pretty good about going outside. Checked his urine pH and its fine. I know he at least did a urine panel at the vet, not sure about a blood panel. But, everything came back fine then. Incontinence? My mother thinks that his kidneys are shutting down?? I see him everyday when I'm at work and nothing seems to out of the ordinary.. a lil bit slower but he's still gets his bursts of energy.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Clear urine is good. Did they check him for diabetes.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Clear, I mean not even the hint of yellow..


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He was checked for diabetes and he was fine..hmm


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It could be a kidney failure. They should do a blood panel and check for his kidney levels.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have him look into it. On a sidenote before my brother had him on Beneful (yuck) and he was always bothering him for more food all the time. I switched him to Blue Bluffalo's Wilderness (grain free) formula. He doesn't love it but he'll eat it and he doesn't go looking for food as much.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Here's a website that shows symptoms of kidney disease...
http://vetprof.com/clientinfo/KidneyDiseaseInDogs/symptoms.htm


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks, ahh poor guy. Learn somethin new everyday. "Dogs that are often nauseous lick their noses often."


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Is he drinking a lot? Diminished amount of urine usually indicates kidney problems, if I am not mistaken....


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Linda, no that's the opposite. Increased urine points to kidney failure.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Clear urine is from overhydration or excessive hydration. If you drink alot of water, your urine will be clear since it is very diluted. Ask the vet what the specific gravity was on his urinalysis. If its close to 1.000, its pretty much water. Urine ph just tells you whether the urine is acidic or alkaline. Does your brother's Havanese drink alot of water? Excessive drinking can be from various ailments including liver disease, diabetes, kidney disease, cushings disease, etc. You'd have to check a complete blood panel to rule these out, although you might also see protein in the dog's urine if it had kidney disease. Also, diseased kidneys excrete clear urine because they just can't concentrate normal urine.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

He fits a lot of the symptoms in the link that Eva posted. We just did the pH test to rule out bladder stones or other bladder related issues. My brother has yet to get a urine sample to the vet, tsk tsk. Granted its not the easiest thing sample to get. My brother said last time at the vet his blood work came back fine. Rerun it? He used to be real good about not urinating or going to the bathroom in the house. Sometimes he's just been let outside when he pees indoors. Now, that my brother has his house on the market he brings him into work (family biz). I'd say his urine has been this color for quite sometime now. Hard to recall how long as he doesn't live with us. Maybe, 6 months up to a year. I think we notice it more due to the fact that its on tile and not carpet like my brothers house. He drinks a lot but so does my Papillon and his urine is still bright yellow. Several times we've mistook his urine as water as we didn't catch him in the act. Kinda obvious when it sets off my Papillon into a marking frenzy =/ Max has other issues, he's had seizures and when I've bathed him I've come across growths/tumors on his toes. Something huge on under his anus region. Almost like a conehead... Worries me more than my brother. He was afterall, our first Havanese of the family and my brother (saved) inherited him due to his dominance aggression. So, theres still that bond there. I would've taken him but at the time I had a roommate that was deathly afraid of dogs and his moods were too unpredictable. Now, I'm goin to bug my brother to get his urine sample..


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Well if your brother's Havanese has kidney disease, his urine can be clear just from the disease, since diseased kidneys can't concentrate urine well. But often dogs will drink more too, which will also make the urine more clear. With his age and history of peeing alot and drinking, I'd definitely get a complete urinalysis and blood chemistry. The best urine sample is first thing in the morning when the dog hasn't had anything to drink. If the sample still has very low specific gravity and is clear, then something is wrong. The first thing I'd look for in the urine is specific gravity and protein (for kidney disease) and bilirubin (for liver disease). But the blood panel is also very important and can give alot more information on both of these diseases.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you all for being so helpful. I'm goin to make my brother a check list for him to take to the vet so he doesn't forget.


----------

